# Rate This Service



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Works for me. Wasted an expansion coupling though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks fine except for the ground rod.. having conduit all the way is great.. but $$$ always talks..

Depending on the load.. the 4/0 AL was signed off by the POCO.. all that matters..


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ummmmm mm that thing is missing a ground rod ain't it? Direct burial is all right


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> Ummmmm mm that thing is missing a ground rod ain't it? Direct burial is all right


get some bifocals dude.:whistling2:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

ohmega said:


> get some bifocals dude.:whistling2:


Show me then ol eagle eye


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Duct*

What's up with the duct tape? Is the ground rod inside the looped wire or outside? big difference as settling happens?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Works for me. Wasted an expansion coupling though.




Zactley.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> What's up with the duct tape? Is the ground rod inside the looped wire or outside? big difference as settling happens?


The duct tape must be the "quantity" part of the equation.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

That duct tape is lame


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

What is this


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I M O, that is not duct tape.

It looks like a rubber membrane of some kind.

Maybe the O.P. can enlighten us! :001_huh:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, that is not duct tape.
> 
> It looks like a rubber membrane of some kind.
> 
> Maybe the O.P. can enlighten us! :001_huh:


Looks like the heavy rubber tape the line crew carries. plugging the top of the riser with duct seal is in the specifications. Sch 80 riser is approved here.

Interesting that nobody mentioned the lack of protection of wires where they enter and leave conduit (ie. TA & PB or end bell)

yes, missing a ground rod and the water service is plastic.

also missing direct buriel warning tape.

Funny thing about expansion joint is that it wasn't needed at socket, but, could have been used at pole to prevent futre chaffing on the secondaries as they ran about 70' to meter socket underground and didn't use a TA & PB. They didn't have a heater box so they just cut off the wire and left a frost loop. Technically it works, less the few violations, but knowing the customer they will black top over the top of where the loop is buried.

I guess i am a sucker for "workmanship" and always cut a block and tapcon it underground and put a 2 hole strap on the stup-up to the socket to keep the conduit plumb during backfill. I also prefer to exit the back of the socket with ser vs, droping out the bottom and exposing the wire for a neeter appearance.

Lastly, The customer installed 125A breakers and based on my initial load calculation I feel the 4/0 secondaries are undersized. Hey the POCO hooked it up and the inspector aproved the install so all is good:laughing: It is like baking a cake....you are watching it in the oven and know it is not done, but take it out anyways and say F___-it and frosting it anyways:laughing:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

The 2" conduit for low volatge was ran right next to the secondaries also:blink:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> The duct tape must be the "quantity" part of the equation.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I had a customer today tell me that he had no complaints with the electric in his house I wired for him 10 years ago as we discussed his next house:thumbsup: I am going to stick to the quality


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> Ummmmm mm that thing is missing a ground rod ain't it? Direct burial is all right





LightsOn81 said:


> Show me then ol eagle eye


:thumbup:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

poco Specification call for two (2) :laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Hairbone said:


> poco Specification call for two (2) :laughing:


Usually, but that's not what the blind guy asked. :whistling2:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

rdr said:


> Usually, but that's not what the blind guy asked. :whistling2:


 
I guess he was blind....i read in another post he was in the process of drinking a few more beers:laughing:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

rdr said:


> Usually, but that's not what the blind guy asked. :whistling2:


That's one ground rod where's the 2nd ground rod that's what I'm asking. I don't know what it's like where the rest of the North America but in North Carolina there's supposed to be two ground rods 6 feet apart. Here the inspector won't even open the meter base if he can't readily see both ground rods. An inspector here is known to make you pull that bastard up if it is not 6th exactly


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Hairbone said:


> Looks like the heavy rubber tape the line crew carries. plugging the top of the riser with duct seal is in the specifications. Sch 80 riser is approved here.
> 
> Interesting that nobody mentioned the lack of protection of wires where they enter and leave conduit (ie. TA & PB or end bell) Looks like it is going into a bell end. I don't know why it would matter anyway. As long as whatever it is was deburred
> 
> ...



That's why they were probably way cheaper



Hairbone said:


> The 2" conduit for low volatge was ran right next to the secondaries also:blink:


So?



Hairbone said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I had a customer today tell me that he had no complaints with the electric in his house I wired for him 10 years ago as we discussed his next house:thumbsup: I am going to stick to the quality



:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Works for me. Wasted an expansion coupling though.





leland said:


> Zactley.


Please fill me in.



> 300.5(J) Earth Movement. Where direct-buried conductors,
> raceways, or cables are subject to movement by settlement
> or frost, direct-buried conductors, raceways, or cables shall
> be arranged so as to prevent damage to the enclosed conductors
> or to equipment connected to the raceways.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Please fill me in.


 
BBQ, 


300.5(J) would be covered due to frost loop.


300.7(B) woulkd be the expansion joint, but the POCO specifications due not require it for a stup-up


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> That's one ground rod where's the 2nd ground rod that's what I'm asking. I don't know what it's like where the rest of the North America but in North Carolina there's supposed to be two ground rods 6 feet apart. Here the inspector won't even open the meter base if he can't readily see both ground rods. An inspector here is known to make you pull that bastard up if it is not 6th exactly


Most places that's true but I don't know what the OP has required of him. I've seen one rod and a water pipe ground be sufficient for some places too. I wasn't assuming anything.

6 ft exactly is pretty asinine. I always thought it was 6-8 range you had to play with. Don't let him go around ruling with an iron fist like that, especially if he's wrong.:laughing:


----------

